
10 ways Android beats the iPhone 5 - spdy
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/gadgetbox/10-ways-android-beats-iphone-5-1B5919523
======
chromejs10
These sorts of articles are getting really old and redundant. Both mobile OS's
have their benefits. Larger than 4" screen = the best experience? No... not
for many people who find it harder to hold larger devices. NFC? It's not THAT
well supported yet around the States. Custom widgets on home screen? Huge
battery drain. Third party software keyboards? iPhone doesn't need it because
if you've ever used an Android keyboard, you know it sucks ass (this is the
opinion of many of my Android friends). Visible file system? The majority of
users want a simplified experience on their phone. Pen support? Any capacitive
object can work on the iOS.

Point is, the same points can be argued on both sides. If you like Android
because it's customizable, then go for it. It has more options, but wont last
as long since you can buy a brand new Android phone and 9months later the
newest OS wont work on it.

~~~
cottsak
I agree. Comparing features is old now. How about we try UX?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4529225>

